# Jake v. Tom



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Searched this forum for a while and couldn’t find this topic. Which one do you shoot and why? 
Also I haven’t heard any gobbles yet this year... when do Utah turkeys start gobbling? Certain temperatures or is it snow, maybe date (April 1) I’d like to know


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

A jake is a one year old male turkey...like a spike buck deer. A tom is an older, mature male turkey. I've shot both. Jakes can be plenty fun in that they are noisy and brash, kind of like a teenager. The big toms will put on a more "stately" show when they come into your call. No shame or disgrace in shooting either one. 
Turkeys will gobble anytime of year but are most vocal during the mating season(please don't call it the rut) generally around mid March thru the end of May.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I woefully started turkey hunting only a few years before I moved somewhere without any turkeys! And while I did shoot 2 really nice mature toms in those three seasons, that was just luck as I would have smoked the first jake I saw had any of them come into range!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a "shoot the first male bird" turkey hunter. I've been able to hunt and shoot both Jakes and Toms. They are gobbling and displaying right now in many areas of the state.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe we're trying to answer the wrong question. Are you asking "Do we target Jakes or Toms". I never target jakes. While jakes can be fun to call in and "mess" around with, I seldom shoot one any more. I prefer the challenge of hunting and matching wits with a smart, weary old Tom. My perfect hunt is to find a mature Tom, one that doesn't just come right in, one that might even out smart you a couple times. I'll target him and hunt him only... until either he, or I win.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

I should have clarified. 
Asking what people prefer to target. And if the birds are gobbling yet.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nothing better than callin in a herd of ruttin Toms to get the blood a pumpin :grin:

Giggle giggle....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Nothing better than callin in a herd of ruttin Toms to get the blood a pumpin :grin:
> 
> Giggle giggle....


Air.., I know you're just jokin around but many big game hunters mistakenly refer to the mating season/nesting season/breeding season in birds, mostly turkeys, as the "rut". It is just as misinformed as referring to the "rut" in ruminants as spawning or nesting. I know it is probably a little presumptuous of me, but I mean no disrespect, to mention this, but many young hunters may pick up this description and use it in all seriousness...to their own unknowing embassesment.
This being said, the craziness, by any name, that the mating season brings about in most animals is a real force in nature and one that offers great opportunity to the hunter.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Airborne said:


> Nothing better than callin in a herd of strutting Toms to get the blood a pumpin :grin:
> 
> Giggle giggle....


Fixed it


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

“It is just as misinformed as referring to the "rut" in ruminants as spawning or nesting.”


How dare they! Those are probably the same kids that call antlers “horns”! What a disgrace to the hunting community


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

MooseMeat said:


> "It is just as misinformed as referring to the "rut" in ruminants as spawning or nesting."
> 
> How dare they! Those are probably the same kids that call antlers "horns"! What a disgrace to the hunting community


And magazines clips.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I turkey hunt for the rush, not measurements. I've killed jakes in 5 different states, 4 different sub-species, and was happy to kill all of them. The added dimension of pecking order induced skittishness can make a lone jake one of the toughest to bag. I've probably passed on hundreds of jakes, but any turkey is a trophy. That being said, nothing gets the rush going like a duel with an old, wary tom turkey.....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Almost always I will pass on a Jake, not cause he wasn't fun to call in, I am just not ready to stop hunting, but then, I've passed a few nice Toms for the same reason. I know, I could just call them in for the fun of it, but once you tag one up it's just not the same. Jakes can be fun, their noisy exuberance can be infectious. A smart old Tom can be so quiet, so stealth. I dare not guess the number of Toms that have busted me without me even knowing. Anyway, sure hope they don't start cancelling the turkey hunts. Washington so far has canceled fishing but the turkey hunt is still on.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was fixin to rattle up one of them ruttin longbeards till Ma said "aint happnin"8)


----------

